# "Crosswalk" Out/pt Consults to Est pt visit's



## Aledford (Dec 30, 2009)

Since Medicare had decided to not allow consults. Does anyone have any ideas for coding those visit's that would have been consults, but are now est pt visits?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is the crosswalk posted by either Trailblazer or Noridian Medicare. I can't remember which website I was on when I found it. 

OFFICE CONSULTATION CODES				INPATIENT CONSULTATION CODES		


SOURCE	DESTINATION	MAPPING		SOURCE	DESTINATION 	MAPPING
99241	99201	50%		99251	99221	70%
	99211	50%			99304	30%
99242	99202	50%		99252	99221	35%
	99212	50%			99222	35%
99243	99203	50%			99304	15%
	99213	50%			99305	15%
99244	99204	50%		99253	99222	70%
	99214	50%			99305	30%
99245	99205	50%		99254	99222	35%
	99215	50%			99223	35%
					99305	15%
					99306	15%
				99255	99223	70%
					99306	30%


Hope it helps. By the way, Traiblazer is hosting some webinars January regarding the new consult regulations. Here is the website: https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/calendar/partb/webinar/index.html. We are in the Noridian region and I attended a Highmark webinar this month, so please sign up for one. We all need the help, unfortunately. They also give free AAPC CEUs for attending as well. 

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## Cyndi113 (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, that didn't work. You can send a message to my email: callen@azheart.com. I will have a new email address after Jan 4th but can't remember it. If you post your email here after Monday, I will send the crosswalk to you.

Happy New Year, everyone!!


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 31, 2009)

my understanding from reading the transmittal is that there is no crosswalk.  You have the criteria for a 99201-99205 or 99211-99215 and that is the criteria that must be met.  Consults are out so there is no valid crosswalk as there has been no newly created codes.  I cannot imagine any kind of a crosswalk that could work, it is either going to meet the stated criteria for the level chosen or it does not, so for inpatient what would have been a consult must meet the criteria of a level 1-3 initial visit.


----------

